

House passes bill allowing corporations to share your data - rastapasta42
http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/23/house-passes-protecting-cyber-networks-act/

======
Errorcod3
Do not agree with this at all! I find it bad enough already that banks are
selling information.

Also another article on the same issue:

[http://www.wired.com/2015/04/house-passes-cybersecurity-
bill...](http://www.wired.com/2015/04/house-passes-cybersecurity-bill-despite-
privacy-protests)

"PCNA would significantly increase the National Security Agency’s (NSA’s)
access to personal information, and authorize the federal government to use
that information for a myriad of purposes unrelated to cybersecurity"

Because that is what I want to hear... Give NSA more data!!

------
transfire
Look, Government is supposed to equal "We the People". If the government can
now know just about everything about us, then they cannot keep secrets
themselves. Period. Any retort of "security" is just code for "authoritarian
abuse". If You can't figure out how to keep us safe without keeping a ton of
secrets then You are doing it wrong!

So, government, you have two choices. Either you give the people their privacy
back, or you give up your own. Your choice, but anything else is sedition and
treason against the governed.

~~~
altern8
Isn't the government the corporations..?

